# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Best water parks in Italy

## GiovanniBenvenuto

Italy has so much to explore. We all know Italy for its scenic beauty of mountains and beaches, food, culture. But 
Italy is full of exciting and thrilling water parks. People across the globe come here to enjoy the splash of water rides.Some of the best water parks of Italy are :
*Cavour Water Park**Zoomarine**Aquafan**Aquafollie**Aqualandia*

----------


## draj

I will visit Italy in March and I'm interested in water parks..I know there is one near Rome, Hydropark or something like that..I will be in Rome for a few days so maybe I will visit that one..is there any water park except Hydro I should visit..?

----------


## adamgilcristt

Leolandia water park in capriate San Gervasio, is the most famous water park in Italy. You can visit this water park with your family. This water park was voted 9 times the best aqua theme park in Italy.

----------


## Leslie

I would say all of you shared very informative stuff about water parks of Italy, and shared names of amazing water parks of Italy. Water Parks in Italy are new attractions for tourists from another countries in italy. I also want to share some best names of water parks like, Aqualandia, Pools water parks Pincardini, Aquasplash, Water Park Atlantica Cesenatico, Tavernelle Aqautic park and Valle dell"Orso. These all parks are really amazing and but i personally like Aquarandia. It is most famous and most visited, exciting park in Italy. It has a highest water slide in World. There are camping facilities, animation activities, delicious food and lot more have to fun.

----------

